# Trail cameras



## BigEasyE70 (Sep 8, 2014)

What's the most effective way to lock up a trail camera other than using a security box


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I would focus more on placing it in a more concealed spot. Try up high in a tree looking down so its harder to reach.


I know it sucks but try not to use high traffic areas the people would use. Even on private property we have to outsmart thieves


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

ostbucks98 said:


> I would focus more on placing it in a more concealed spot. Try up high in a tree looking down so its harder to reach.
> 
> 
> I know it sucks but try not to use high traffic areas the people would use. Even on private property we have to outsmart thieves


I have done this. I was able to find a tree that had a branch going in the direction I needed. Placed it on there.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

BigEasyE70 said:


> What's the most effective way to lock up a trail camera other than using a security box


Put a second camera in video mode high up in a tree facing the first camera!


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

There's a t-bar security lock that is pretty universal. It works with strap mounted cameras and allows you to use a chain or cable to lock it to the tree. Sells for under $10. Also, it's pretty easy to make your own lockbox with some basic welding skills.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I had trouble every year with cards or camera being stolen. Last year I placed the cameras up as high as I can using an aluminum ladder stand section. No problems as of yet. I also pulled my cameras out shortly after the start of the season when the risk of trespassers gets higher.
Getting the camera up high puts it out of view and out of reach.


----------

